

Obama cancels Putin meeting over Snowdon asylum - zerovox
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/23605507

======
ferdo
> "I have no patience for countries that try to treat gays or lesbians or
> transgender persons in ways that intimidate them or are harmful to them," Mr
> Obama said.

But governments that target pot growers and dissident reporters are A-OK.

------
dlinder
So Obama is replacing this Putin meeting with a trip to Sweden. Is he just
trolling the Internet at this point?

------
goombastic
So Putin's way of cancelling the Obama meeting was giving Snowden asylum?

